#  > General Zone >  > Free Zone >  >  >  www.cnepub.com (A lot of ebooks)

## fernandovz

Hello everybody,

I found an excellent webpage where you can download a lot of ebooks in format epub to read in your mobile device. I downloaded the android version and Im happy reading ebooks in my cellular phone.

Its a Chinese webpage, but there are a lot of English technical books. You only need to register and confirm your subscription.

Webpage: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Translator: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]  (to translate from Chinese to English or another language)



Bye, see you next time!
Fernando.See More: www.cnepub.com (A lot of ebooks)

----------


## josefreitas

ola fernando

como te registas neste site?

----------


## 189HKvan

I tried making an account here today but can't get past the "captcha".  It asks me a question like what 5+7 is and I enter 12, twelve, and it still doesn't work.

----------


## mrbeen

thanks for this...

----------

